# ISO online source for Pink Shrimp



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

My fish market is the only place that carries them $$$$.  The supermarkets only carry imported Tiger Shrimp that taste awful.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 7, 2007)

We had the same problem here in VA, Jeeks.  Only tigers, which I agree are awful.  We are beginning to get decent shrimp here now because all the local grocery stores are trying to outdo each other in upscale products.

Google for New Orleans or wild American shrimp and I'll bet you'll find a source.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2007)

One of our local chains is carrying Emeril's US caught shrimp.  It's much more expensive than the imported stuff.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 7, 2007)

just be careful - when you see "Gulf" shrimp, it could be Gulf of Thailand (tigers)


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2007)

The packaging I see always states the contry(s) of origin.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

I found a couple in the Carolinas.  One actually sells "Wild American Shrimp", but you have to but like 5 lbs.

I'll keep Googling


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 7, 2007)

i use only white shrimp from the US gulf, mexico, china or thailand
i hate tigers
mushy garbage but well marketed


----------



## mudbug (Jun 7, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The packaging I see always states the contry(s) of origin.



I think the fishmongers are required to do this now, Andy.  Good thing for us.  But when they're displayed loose on the ice bed, not always so easy to find out.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm a firm believer in asking the store manager for stuff they don't carry or don't display.  It gives them first-hand info on customer desires.  If enough people ask, it will start to show up on the shelves.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

How do the white shrimp compare to the pink?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 7, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> just be careful - when you see "Gulf" shrimp, it could be Gulf of Thailand (tigers)


there are thai white shrimp 
a much more superior shrimp to the tigers
the thai restaurant i worked we used 40 pounds a week


----------



## mudbug (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm glad to be corrected, obiwan!  Anything is better than those creepy tigers.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 7, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'm glad to be corrected, obiwan! Anything is better than those creepy tigers.


i've always hated them since they first flooded the market back in the eighties
they shrink too much and randomly mushy 
i love white shrimp as when you bite them they are "crisp"
the shrinkage is minimal and the smell is clean


----------



## mudbug (Jun 7, 2007)

obiwan9962i love white shrimp as when you bite them they are "crisp"
the shrinkage is minimal and the smell is clean[/quote said:
			
		

> Can't ask for more than that!
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd still like to give my shrimp money to the boys down on our Gulf Coast first.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 7, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Can't ask for more than that!
> 
> Nevertheless, I'd still like to give my shrimp money to the boys down on our Gulf Coast first.


well i am in canada but i firsted used US gulf whites while i was working in the States
it's economics
US whites are 12.75 a pound here while thai whites are 10.50
that is for 21/25's


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't think I have ever had anything but -Tigers !  
Thats all you can find here !


----------



## mudbug (Jun 7, 2007)

Good thing I don't have to run a professional kitchen and worry about bulk buying!

I'll pay a little more without whimpering.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 7, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> I don't think I have ever had anything but -Tigers !
> Thats all you can find here !


ask around
there are others
even if you need to go to your local chinatown


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 7, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Good thing I don't have to run a professional kitchen and worry about bulk buying!
> 
> I'll pay a little more without whimpering.


lol
well
even for private consumption, i use whatever whites i can find
most places in canada will not offer US seafood 
the best crab i get is from thailand although it is a US brand


----------



## mish (Jun 7, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> My fish market is the only place that carries them $$$$. The supermarkets only carry imported Tiger Shrimp that taste awful.


 
Jeekinz, I see you're in Joisey. Have you tried the Fulton Fish Market in New Yawk? 

THE NEW FULTON FISH MARKET AT HUNTS POINT

Probably, better than having seafood packed in ice & shipped from an on-line source.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 7, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Jeekinz, I see you're in Joisey. Have you tried the Fulton Fish Market in New Yawk?
> 
> THE NEW FULTON FISH MARKET AT HUNTS POINT
> 
> Probably, better than having seafood packed in ice & shipped.


agggg
that so makes me miss the seattle fish market


----------



## mish (Jun 7, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> agggg
> that so makes me miss the seattle fish market


 
That so makes me miss Manhattan, when the Fulton Fish Market used to be there when I grew up. You could pack up a big cooler with ice, drive over there, & stock up, Jeekinz.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 7, 2007)

right down by South Street Seaport.  My company's NY office was close by off Fulton Street.  Ate quite often at a great little hole-in-the-wall Italian restaurant just steps away.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 8, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Jeekinz, I see you're in Joisey. Have you tried the Fulton Fish Market in New Yawk?
> 
> THE NEW FULTON FISH MARKET AT HUNTS POINT
> 
> Probably, better than having seafood packed in ice & shipped from an on-line source.


 
Yeah, that would be nice....but after gas and tolls, I'd be ahead of the game buying from my local market.

** My other post got lost on at the end of a page ** What's the difference between Pink shrinp and White shrimp?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 8, 2007)

I think what's in season now is Louisiana brown shrimp...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 8, 2007)

Believe it or not, our Wal-Mart here in Culpeper, VA, sells LARGE wild-caught domestic white Gulf shrimp for $8.99/lb.  They are a REALLY nice size & don't shrink down to nothing when cooked.  I LOVE them, & buy them all the time.  Biggest shrimp bargain I've ever seen.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 8, 2007)

oops, my bad.  it's the white shrimp that are in season now.


----------

